# Turkey Birds are HOT



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Hesitated buying a OTC tag, but had a couple days off so went to Wallies saturday night and spent the bucks, can say now well worth it. My bird was shot at 6:40 am Sunday after getting busted on one before I took this bird at 25 yds.Then this morning my buddy shot his at 6:01, we were in the middle of 4 gobblers this morning.




Times running out...get out there;-)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Impossible! Goofy said they'd all be dead by now! You guys prolly killed the last two!

Nice job guys!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I went out tonz this year and only found a few and they were in urban areas. Where should I go next year?

This is the review of my hunt


----------



## wildeman (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I saw some up near Morgan but they were all on private land. Where did you guys go?


----------

